# wie es des Seins und seiner selbst darin gewiß wird.



## lagartija68

¿Cuál es el antecedente de darin en este texto de Karl Jaspers? 

"In philosophischen Dingen hält sich fast jeder für urteilsfähig. Während man anerkennt, daß in den Wissenschaften Lernen, Schulung, Methode Bedingung des Verständnisses sei, erhebt man in bezug auf die Philosophie den Anspruch, ohne weiteres dabei zu sein und mitreden zu können. Das eigene Menschsein, das eigene Schicksal und die eigene Erfahrung gelten als genügende Voraussetzung.

Die Forderung der Zugänglichkeit der Philosophie für jedermann muß anerkannt werden. Die umständlichsten Wege der Philosophie, die die Fachleute der Philosophie gehen, haben doch ihren Sinn nur, wenn sie münden in das Menschsein, das dadurch bestimmt ist, wie es des Seins und seiner selbst *darin* gewiß wird."


----------



## Alemanita

Para mí: el Sein.


----------



## lagartija68

Gracias


----------



## anahiseri

yo diría en *Menschsein
p*ero no estoy segura


----------



## lagartija68

A partir de la respuesta de @Alemanita entendí que el antecedente de darin es "des Seins" y el de "es" y "seiner selbst" es "Menschsein"


----------



## Alemanita

lagartija68 said:


> A partir de la respuesta de @Alemanita entendí que el antecedente de darin es "des Seins" y el de "es" y "seiner selbst" es "Menschsein"



De acuerdo.


----------

